# Best 5.1 within 10K



## royal (Nov 12, 2005)

hi all,

can u suggest me a 5.1 speaker within 10k?   

It is to be used primarily for gaming and DVD movie watching...  8) 

I want it to be from Logitech/ Altec Lansing ( i think Creative speakers in this range r primarily for audiophiles ) ... I am also game for Artis speakers but plz dont suggest mercury/intex...   

My choice is Logitech Z5300 ... what is its current price?  :roll: 

I would love to hear from anyone using it ...


----------



## digitizen (Nov 12, 2005)

*mercury*

hey dude 

              talk about altec lansing it sucks man. i recently bought an altec lansing 5.1 spekaers with remote for 6500 k but its no good it does not pack that much punch . but i have mercury sw 1980 it has more bass than the former altec lansing . i think sw 1980 is a very good 4.1 speaker for under 3000 k give it a shot ull love it . i am using it for more than three years .


----------



## mohit (Nov 13, 2005)

Altec Lansing GT5051 R .. this one is truly amazing and is priced around 9k.


----------



## moshel (Nov 13, 2005)

altec lansing in 2.1 category are the best available.......but in the 5.1 category creative rulezzzzzzz.....i dont remember any names, but if u want 5.1 go for creative.


----------



## royal (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks Mohit and others...

any other suggestions,guys??

I would love to have advice from the mods...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2005)

I have the Logitech Z5500D. Too good. Based on this I would suggest going in for the 5300D. 

The 5300 is THX certified which means guaranteed good sound. Go for it.


----------



## rakee (Nov 14, 2005)

MERCURY SW 1980 ROCKS..me too using it for past 4 yrs...4.1 theater good bass....enough for gaming and DVDs..


----------



## royal (Nov 14, 2005)

hey goobimama and rakee....thx   

btw how much do the respective speakers cost ???

and guys i  need a 5.1 ...not a 4.1


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 15, 2005)

boss, i wil still say go for creative


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2005)

The Logitech Z5300 would cost you minimum 10.5k and the Logitech Z5500D would cost you minimum 20k though I bought mine for 27k (In Goa).

Creative low end is not even THX certified....forget them unless you are on a tight budget.


----------



## kishore (Nov 16, 2005)

*5.1 spks*

Hey guys,

         Go for Creative, i thnk its the best in the block.u can even opt for an Altec lansing even thats good but i prefer creative and  i thnk its the best i hav been using it for 4 yrs now,its a 2.1 inspire but it rocks man.Its all regarding the build quality and reliability,Even the performance is mind blowing. Dont go for a mercury at any cost it sounds good but only for an yr or so.u ll hav some Amp problems after that and u wont get a soln at all.


ok da bye good luck
kishore.....


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 2, 2006)

How good is Artis X10 mini & artis X10 and artis s5500R? what is its price?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 2, 2006)

Well according to DIGIT MAG. may 2006 speaker review the best choice would be:
1) PHILIPS HTR5000 -> MRP.12990/-
2) PHILIPS MMS 5.500 i/C -> MPR.4990/-

Altec Lansing GT-5051R's price was given as -> MRP. 7600.

These are MRP's so actually u could expect 10-20% less when u actually go to buy.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 2, 2006)

royal u already have the answer to ur question...

i.e. logitech z-5300, for a budget of 10-11K they are the best speakers available plus they are THX certified...the bass is much better than creative speakers....creative speakers are underpowered

ENjoy...


----------



## tiblu (Jun 2, 2006)

Way to go with Logitech Z-5300 Costs around 10000 -11000 Rs.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 2, 2006)

I have altec lansgin 251 and i think that for the price it is good, i heard a 2.1 creatuive inspiron and it is crap. 
go with altec lansing 5051


----------



## overdose_14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey buy Cyber Accoustics

They provide a 10 inch sub woofer.
and quality and stylish speakers

The woofer is 60 watts so it rocks

Available for Rs.4500

I give 10 out of 5 for value for money

I love them 
In fact I am going to choose them for my new PC


----------



## royal (Jun 2, 2006)

hey overdose_14

could you throw some more light on the speaker ... detail specs/authorized dealers etc


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2006)

Altec Lansing 5100 5.1 Channel
try this also


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 2, 2006)

creative inspire suckzz dint like the sound

listen to altec lansing 251 
logitech5300
and decide


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 25, 2006)

i am really confused.. i have a tight budget(around 6 K) and i want a decent 5.1 system to watch movies . i have a sony 21" Flat TV . So nothing fancy but , sound shud be nice and clear( base not very imp. ) .any heads .. ?

edit : heres my pick :
*www.theitdepot.com/Logitech_Products.asp?prd=10926


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 25, 2006)

if bass is not that imp than you can go for logitech x-530, it offers good clarity and definately better than the one you have picked...they are priced arnd 5.5-6K

ENjoy...


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats a  lil expensive .. though i ll see if i can fit it in . ANything cheaper ??


----------



## king of graphics (Dec 19, 2006)

how much Creative 5.1 5200 costs and is it better than philips MMS 5.500 i/C. someone plz reply


----------



## sam9s (Dec 19, 2006)

z-5300e is between 12000-13000 and it rocks, its pretty loud. My next choise would be it or else Altec Lansing. Currently I own a 4.1 Altec Lansing ATP5 and it absolutely amazing.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2006)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> i am really confused.. i have a tight budget(around 6 K) and i want a decent 5.1 system to watch movies . i have a sony 21" Flat TV . So nothing fancy but , sound shud be nice and clear( base not very imp. ) .any heads .. ?
> 
> edit : heres my pick :
> *www.theitdepot.com/Logitech_Products.asp?prd=10926



go with creative T6060 its better than logitech x530


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 19, 2006)

if u dont have budget problem...go for logitech 5.1


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 20, 2006)

@royal you can go for Philips HTR-5000 (Digit best buy Silver, May'06) at around 11k.
@Maverick340 you can go for Philips MMS 5.500 i/C (Digit best buy Gold, May'06, Digit Zero1 Award winner for best 5.1 speaker of 2006) at around 4k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2006)

i agree with krazyfrog but maverick340 for 6k u could try creative T6060 it is very good ive listened to it


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 20, 2006)

I suggest Creative or Artis systems. Both are good.


----------

